

Hackers & Painters - Big Ideas from the Computer Age: Paul Graham - justinzollars
http://www.amazon.com/Hackers-Painters-Big-Ideas-Computer/dp/1449389554/ref=la_B001ILHE5O_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1390197584&sr=1-1

======
justinzollars
Loved this book.

